
Oracle Owns “JavaScript”, so Apple is taking down my app: JavaScript - rbanffy
https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/8d0bg2/oracle_owns_javascript_so_apple_is_taking_down_my/?st=jg6h9r1u&sh=2bb29db0
======
detaro
duplicate, please check before submitting:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16862949](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16862949)

